# Emergency gas door opener



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

So...
On the way home from work, my gas light came on. I made it to the station near my house, and I hit the gas door release button. NOTHING. I didn't hear the little click it typically makes, and I tried again, I did this for a few min. I then got out my car's manual from the glovebox, and looked up the info about the gas door. It was so useful, it stated to push the gas door release button. No info on what to do if it doesn't open (like it has for the sunroof and its manual operation)
So I'm standing there reading the manual around 2 am (I work swing)
A guy in a black honda tried to help (thanks dude.) but they aren't the same breed as us VW drivers, and he gave up and so
I drove home and sprayed some silicone lube into the area where the latch for the fuel door is, and nothing so far. (the lube worked for the auto spoiler, so what the heck, it's 2 am and I can't do anything till morning)
So I have just enough gas in my car to make it to the VW dealership (but probably not enough to get to my normal shop)
I'm not looking forward to spending as much as a car payment on fixing the fuel door, so I can go spend more cash on putting fuel in it.
I'm definetly earning my grumpieleesa tag tonight. (sorry)
So if someone knows a way to get the gas door open when the motor to it (seems to be dead) 
Please let me know.
Frowny Face
Leesa


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (grumpieleesa)*

Was it rainy/snowy and freezing outside? A lot of times it will get froze in there. Other than that and the cable actually breaking, I've never heard anyone have it not do anything at all. 
You might be able to open it if you take out the access panel in the trunk (it will be on the inner rear right curve, it's for getting in to remove the brake light, use a flat head screw driver to pop it out) you can grab the cable and maybe pull it. Kind of hard to see that way though. If you remove the brake light it would be even easier. You can see the cable and pull on it.
Usually if the cable is broke or frozen, you'd still hear the noise of it trying to work. So I'm not sure where you should look if it's not making any noise at all.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

short term fix: get someone to pull the switch and you pry it open w/ a flat head screwdriver. Then bent the metal "tab" on the underside of the flap upwards till it meets with the bottom of the flap. This will disable the locking mechanism and you can just lift up on the flap with your finger...


----------



## silverspoiler (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

I have always had this problem with my 'o1 Beetle, it was fixed three times under warranty- the shop guys told me then that it was a very frequent problem and is due to a poor design in the cable/actuator that releases the flap.

You can actually just pry the flap open with your hand without much difficulty or breaking anything. Thats what I always do now. The cover is made of plastic so it is flexible, so just get your fingers under the cover towards the back where the mechanism is, and flex it a bit up towards the front where the hinge is and it will pop right open.
Using the emergency cable will not always work.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (silverspoiler)*

I know two people that have broken the tab off that catches the gas door by prying on the door itself. It's plastic, so it wouldn't take much to break. But if the cable is broke anyways, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (grumpieleesa)*

GAAH! I'm having the same problem right now..perhaps from some rain getting on it, when I left the windows cracked?!








Leesa, I suggest trying to pry it open with the flat-head, and once you get it open..leave it open?! I haven't taken too close of a look, but maybe magnets or "hook & loop tape" aka "Velcro" to keep it from flying open when driving? I'd hate to have that thing sticking up when I'm driving, or worse have someone steal my gas! 
Check out http://newbeetle.org/forums/sh...+door
Please let me know what you end up doing..I'd like to figure out a way to 'fix' it myself! 


_Modified by anit_x at 2:39 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (anit_x)*

YOU DO NOT NEED TO PRY ANYTHING OPEN!! I say this in bold because there is no need to risk scratching your car or breaking anything trying to get it open. The most common cause of this is the cable that runs between the actuator and the lever itself is either dislodged or stretched and can no longer release the gas flap.
The Cure: Replace the cable
The Short Term Fix: Remove the access panel inside of the trunk on the rear passenger side in the black plastic. this is the same panel you would remove if you were to replace a bulb in your passenger side taillight. You can then reach in through the hole and along the top you will feel a plastic covered cable. Give this a good tug in the downward direction and the gas flap will release.
I have been doing this for a good 2 years now since I have been too lazy to replace the cable.


----------



## silverspoiler (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (bugasm99)*

You don't need to use any tools to pry it open, just your fingers. You won't scratch anything.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (silverspoiler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspoiler* »_You don't need to use any tools to pry it open, just your fingers. You won't scratch anything.

Yeah but if you pry up on the gas lid (no matter how you do it), the part of the cable that releases the lid can easily snap off. Although if the cable is already screwed, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Emergency gas door opener (grumpieleesa)*

I called my local vw dealer and had a guy on the phone while I was trying to use the cable in the trunk. He kept warning me not to pull it too hard b/c he said I could break something. I had to drive over there b/c it turned out I wasn't pulling hard enough. (lame) so Its permenetly open now. It won't close and also the switch isn't even trying to do anything still. I've had it freeze open before, but now it just does nothing. 
Thanks for all of your input! it helps!
I want to get it fixed, but I don't know how to do it (why would I know how to fix it, since I didnt' even know what was wrong with it haha) and the last time I needed something fixed in the shop it was expensive and NOT covered by my warranty...


----------



## Kingscastle27 (8 mo ago)

grumpieleesa said:


> So...
> On the way home from work, my gas light came on. I made it to the station near my house, and I hit the gas door release button. NOTHING. I didn't hear the little click it typically makes, and I tried again, I did this for a few min. I then got out my car's manual from the glovebox, and looked up the info about the gas door. It was so useful, it stated to push the gas door release button. No info on what to do if it doesn't open (like it has for the sunroof and its manual operation)
> So I'm standing there reading the manual around 2 am (I work swing)
> A guy in a black honda tried to help (thanks dude.) but they aren't the same breed as us VW drivers, and he gave up and so
> ...


From the manual:

Open the rear lid.
Open the cover on the backside of the luggage compartment. To open the cover, turn the two "quick-releases" and fold the cover down.
Reach through the opening by the fuel filler flap. Grab the cable with th plastic covering and pull down. The filler flap will open by itself.
Best of luck!


----------



## jdfelosi (Dec 31, 2021)

get some wd or pb and lube the cable, mine had a lot of rust in it and would cause it to hang sometimes, made a new cable and its been fine since


----------

